# Favourite building built in the 21st century?



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Trump World Tower


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

shanghai IFC twin tower.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Trump World Tower


That is probably the best box ever built.


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Perhaps, it location is also unbeatable.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Definitely. Its shape, colour and location makes if one if the (if not _the_) most confident looking building that still stands today.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Another masterpiece of the 21st century, the Shard


----------

